# Robert Downey Jr.



## Big Secz

So it's been several moths since I picked up a pencil. After finally finishing my P!NK piece I decided to jump right in on another piece. I have to say, I'm not that happy with it. It's like for some reason I forgot all of my techniques and I'm struggling on this one. I think after this one I'm going to do some more experimenting with different methods and pencils.


----------



## corydulos

So this is how well you do when you _struggle_?


----------



## Big Secz

I'm still fighting through this one. My tools are working against me.


----------



## Big Secz

Got a little more done. I'll be glad when this one is done. Struggling with it, and not really liking how it's coming out.


----------



## Big Secz

Okay...That's it I'm going to call it quits on this one for now.....May come back to it in a month or so and see if I want to make any changes.


----------



## stanya

that is pretty good


----------

